
Ask HN: Would it make sense to put two A13 into a MacBook or iPad? - tosh
I just had this shower thought that Apple must get incredible economies of scale [0] from putting the A13 [1] (system on a) chip into their current flagship iPhones but also in the iPhone SE.<p>Now we can also expect the A13 to tickle down into iPads and Apple TVs.<p>With talk about upcoming ARM Macbooks I was wondering if it would make sense to put more than one A13 into a system (e.g. think Macbook or iPad)?<p>I guess this would require changes on the os level, cooling architecture, bandwidth and so on and just be infeasible for various reasons.<p>On the other hand I guess there are examples of how massive economies of scale make some inelegant or impractical things practical.<p>Unfortunately I don&#x27;t have enough context how to even think about the various trade-offs or changes one would need to think through.<p>Any comment or pointers highly appreciated!<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Economies_of_scale<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Apple_A13
======
wmf
The existing A-class chips don't have any coherent link like UPI or CCIX so
it's impossible to connect multiple of them together. If we look at existing
Intel/AMD-based laptops, they aren't based on multiple CPUs either; they have
separate 4/6/8-core dies for different size laptops yet they still have
reasonable economy of scale.

